# I pledge allegiance to the Lamb video



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2007)

This is an awesome, moving video--if you can ignore the '80s hair cuts.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=eB85VHP11kU


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Aug 7, 2007)

I've always loved that song and video.


----------

